# Amano Photography



## mkarikom (Sep 18, 2017)

Does anyone know how one would go about purchasing Takashi Amano's medium format nature photography? Ideally I would be interested in a high quality digitalization. Did Amano distribute prints exclusively via local art dealers, or is there some other venue I should be looking for?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

you mean like these:
https://www.amazon.com/Nature-Aquarium-World-Amano-Takashi/dp/0793820774
https://www.amazon.com/Nature-Aquarium-Complete-Works-1985-2009/dp/0793806496


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Amano's first career was as a fine art nature photographer, so I think mkarikom is looking for his work from that time.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ah ok, was kind of confused my apologies


----------



## mkarikom (Sep 18, 2017)

I was referring to nature photography like this one, taken in Niigata Prefecture:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh wow that is beautiful for sure! and eerily creepy...  

Sorry I cant unfortunately help you there bud :/ hopefully someone with more knowledge on Amano can assist you though!


----------



## NorCalnomad (Nov 28, 2017)

mkarikom said:


> I was referring to nature photography like this one, taken in Niigata Prefecture:


I do not think you will easily be able to find any of his prints. Your best chance would be trying to go to one of his exhibits if it ever pops up. Unfortunately with his passing this may not happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the company? I think they have an english face book page. His daughter runs the company.


----------

